# Official BlackBerry dealer in UAE?



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi forum,

I'm looking to buy a blackberry, but I wanna get it from the official dealer/distributer, mainly 'cause after owning a few phones, I've realized the importance of official warranties.

I'm not interested in grabbing one from a kiosk at a mall or anything like that. Even if they give a warranty, they'd probably send it off to some random electrician at some random workshop.

I want blackberry people working on my blackberry if something goes wrong, and a distributer could probably give me a replacement deal too. So if any of you know, please point me to the direction of the official dealer.

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Etisalat or Du directly? I purchased my blackberry directly from Etisalat and I think that's as "official" as it can get here in the UAE.

I doubt RIM has an exclusivity deal with one particular dealer or you wouldn't see them being sold in the kiosks at the malls.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Even if they did... your phone would probly be sent to the same authorized place as the kiosks send theirs. Customer service here is horrible. Do not expect anything more because you bought from the brand store.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, so I did some research, and here's what I found:

There's this 1-hour service deal that Axiom got? Apparently they replace your bb if they don't fix it for you within an hour under warranty. Surely they can't be sending it to the same place as those kiosks..

I'm honestly not sure whether to go directly for Etisalat, since I heard a lot of messed up stuff about them loading spyware onto your bb and things like that. And if I go for Du, I guess I might as well buy it from Axiom and take advantage of the 1-hour service deal while getting a du SIM from them at the same time. If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure they deal directly with Du.

What do you guys think?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You have my support! Go for it!


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes. I'm not sure if Axiom is the "official" dealer but they have amazing warranty program. aside from their current offer of one-hour warranty deal as explained by the Marshall, they cover your warranty even if you lose the receipt. They just track the IMEI number of the mobile if it's registered with their system. 

Plus, I think their repair guys are good cos I had two friends had their BB phones repaired successfully there.

I also think that they deal with du cos I passed by an Axiom store today and was trying to look for flyers for etisalat BIS service but all they got are flyers from du.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Alex7 said:


> Yes. I'm not sure if Axiom is the "official" dealer but they have amazing warranty program. aside from their current offer of one-hour warranty deal as explained by the Marshall, they cover your warranty even if you lose the receipt. They just track the IMEI number of the mobile if it's registered with their system.
> 
> Plus, I think their repair guys are good cos I had two friends had their BB phones repaired successfully there.
> 
> I also think that they deal with du cos I passed by an Axiom store today and was trying to look for flyers for etisalat BIS service but all they got are flyers from du.


I'm sold. Axiom sounds like the best choice.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## jayomcd (May 21, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Just buy an iPhone


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was in the Metro and have seen 7 phones, all BlackBerry's. Made me realize how popular BB is here so I'm considering buying an iPhone, just a bit worried I might find it hard without BBM and BIS. LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Text messages start to add up. The bbm messenger has saved me quite a bit of money in sms. I would say over half the people I meet here have a bb. Not to mention that they have a 50 dirham plan that gets you unlimited social networking plus the bbm. Not as wonderful as straight text messages but many people here are all over are connected thru one of the messengers that are included in those package. 

The days of 10$ unlimited text messages back home are very much missed over here.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I need a BB for my business. I already have an iPhone 3Gs, which I bought overseas. I already got my BB from Axiom, and man, talk about customer care! They had me sit down on a couch and try a bunch of different models out 'til I decided on one.

I might just go ahead and upgrade my iPhone 3Gs to the new iPhone 4, but I hear a new one is going to be released this summer. Anyone heard anything about this?


----------

